# Boat motor repair in Utah county



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Any ideas? I have a 1980 Johnson 15 that runs like new. There is a problem starting with my pull rope return and I would like to have it fixed as well as the engine and bottom end serviced. The shops I have called won't touch the older motor. Thanks.---------SS


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Where are you at. I have quite a bit of experience in the older outboards as grandpa had a marina and repaired outboards and absolutely insisted all of his grandsons become outboard mechanics like he was. I can probably tell you how to fix your issues with it or at least give you a hand doing so. The older engines are much easier to work on than the new fangled gadgety motors these days.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm in Springville and would appreciate the help. Thanks LL!-----SS


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Springville Shooter said:


> I'm in Springville and would appreciate the help. Thanks LL!-----SS


Pm sent


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

To the person who sent me a PM about a Chrysler outboard. Please send it again I cannot find it to respond


----------

